# Stacheldraht



## Scabbed_Chucky (5. Januar 2003)

Hallo erstmal,
ich habe dieses Tutorial im internet gefunden. Hab es auch versucht anzuwenden. Da ich aber ein Anfänger bin stehen für mich zu wenig Informationen drin. Kennt ihr noch andere Tutorials mit Stacheldraht oder kann mir jemand von euch dieses Tutorial erläutern???

vielen danke
Euer Chucky


----------



## fasty (5. Januar 2003)

wo genau fehlen dir denn informationen ??

da steht doch eigentlich alles step-by-step drin ...


----------



## Scabbed_Chucky (5. Januar 2003)

naja, bei den Effekten was für einstellungen ich da machen muss und so. kann vielleich auch daran liegen dass das ganze englisch ist und ich nur son bisschen übersetzen konnte.


----------



## Jojukono (5. Januar 2003)

wenn du die englishen bezeichnungen nicht verstehst hilft dir vielleicht das:

w w w . g f x 4 e v e r . d e . v u 

so ich hoff euer mausrad lebt noch

Ich muss mir auch keine mühe machen, warum auch?

DAS NÄCHSTE MAL KOMMT IHR ABER NICHT ANGESCHISSEN "KANNSTE NOCHMAL FÜR MICH ERLÄREN"

bis dann 
J  jukono


----------



## fasty (5. Januar 2003)

mein armes mausrad   ...nen link hätte es auch getan ...
btw: es gibt diese übersetzung auch im tutorials-forum 

in dem tutorial wird ausserdem nicht einer dieser effekte benutzt sondern nur der ebenenstil "abgeflachte kanten und reliefe" bzw "bevel and emboss" ... die wichtigsten einstellungen stehen da, der rest kann frei gewählt werden ... musst halt schauen was dir gefällt ...


----------



## Jan Seifert (5. Januar 2003)

Das Tutorial als Aktion, dann
hast du null Arbeit, nur zu den
Aktionen in Photoshop hinzufügen und
auf Play drücken.

solltest dir mal diese Seite genauer ansehen, unter aktions und Photoshop 6
findest du dieses Tutorial als Aktion


----------



## Scabbed_Chucky (5. Januar 2003)

danke, ich bin soweit gekommen dass es nun so aussieht wie auf dem bild unten. "Just add monochromatic noise set to around 7 to finish it off. I added some blood and lighting effects to the one below. The action for this is on my actions page." Kann mir jemand diesen Text übersetzen? Dann müsste ich eigentlich fertig sein. Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe


----------



## DarkAngel (5. Januar 2003)

es sagt , dass man noch den stoerungsfilter auf 7 draufhaun soll um es zu beenden. Danach sagt es das er noch licht und blut dazu gemacht hatt...


----------



## Scabbed_Chucky (5. Januar 2003)

danke euch allen


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (5. Januar 2003)

> mein armes mausrad  ...nen link hätte es auch getan ...


Der Meinung bin ich auch, aber wenn jemand meint, er müsste seine Erfahrungspunkte per copy'n'paste pushen, wird er früher oder später merken, was er davon hat.


----------



## Scabbed_Chucky (8. Januar 2003)

hi ihr,
ich habe jetzt nu schon seit einigen tagen damit rumgetestet, mit den einstellungen. aber ich bekomm immernoch nich son schönes bild raus wie auf dem beispielbild unten. weiss einer von euch vielleicht einstellungen, wo des dann nach nen stacheldraht aussieht? wär echt nett, danke


----------



## X-trOn (10. Januar 2003)

Du hast das fertige Bild vom Tut angehängt oder? Das nützt uns aber nichts weil jetzt weiß ich auch nicht mehr als vorher.

Wenn das doch dein Bild ist dan bist du fertig das sieht genauso aus wie das Tutorial.

mfg 
X-trOn


----------



## Scabbed_Chucky (10. Januar 2003)

jo, des is des fertige bild. ich möchte gerne wissen welche einstellungen ich bei "Abgeflachte Kante und Relief" machen muss damit des denn auch so aussieht wie stacheldraht. Oder wenns noch andere Einstellungen zu gibt dann auch. Wär lieb wenn einer von euch mir helfen könnte. danke


----------



## subzero (12. Januar 2003)

Dat interresiert mich aber auch..
Vor allem welche Farbe der genommen hat.... probiere gerade damit rum... kann das einer erkennen welche der genommen hat..???


----------



## fasty (12. Januar 2003)

warum zieht ihr euch nicht einfach mal die aktion und studiert da die einstellungen ...


----------



## Scabbed_Chucky (12. Januar 2003)

ich hab mir die aktion gesaugt und getestet. aber da fehlen jegliche anderen einstellungen. das sieht keineswegs so aus wie auf dem beispielbild.


----------



## fasty (12. Januar 2003)

ich hab auch nix von testen gesagt ... wenn du mal genau hinsehen würdest könntest du die einstellunge für bevel&emboss aus der aktion ablesen ...


----------



## subzero (13. Januar 2003)

also...

Um mal andere Wege und Möglichkeiten in betracht zu nehmen:
Mit dem "Schein nach innen" habe ich also schon fast bei Standart Einstellungen das optimal Ergebniss!

- nur Farbe ändern
- Stärke etwas varierieren (kommt ja darauf an wie dick dein draht ist)


//edit...

Die in der Aktion genommen Einstellungen sind Standarteinstellungen!!!
Und es sind nich die die er für sein Tutorials genommen hat!
Das erkennt man auch trotz fehlender Ebenen in der Aktion!


----------



## Scabbed_Chucky (13. Januar 2003)

ähm, das mit fehlende Ebenen. Die fehlen nicht. Die Aktion is blos english, daher will er immer "Layer 1" und so weiter haben. Das mit den Einstellungen stimmt, alles Standart.


----------

